# New pictures of my betta (black/blue CT)



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

Took some new pictures in my new tank (had a better light)



















:-D

purchased from PetCo, btw. About 3 -4 weeks ago?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

LOVE his colors!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OOOOH!!!!!!! He's a black orchid!!  LOVE him! Keep him locked uppppp....


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

ooooo so awesome!


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> OOOOH!!!!!!! He's a black orchid!! :


what's that mean?

and thanks, lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think because he's black with blue iridescence.


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

He's Awesome!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

omg im in love


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I think because he's black with blue iridescence.



I don't quite get the connection... lol

and thanks all


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

It's just the name of his color pattern.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He's soooo pretty...


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> It's just the name of his color pattern.


haha ok. I thought maybe it was somehow related to a certain type of orchid or something like that...

edit: i just looked up "black orchid beta" sure enough, there's that coloration, lol


----------



## iamtetsuo (Dec 10, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Soo pretty, reminds me of Friday, he is black and has the blue (lighter color) in the webbing between rays. Soo cute!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

keep him locked up, and you got him from petco??????? and he is wonderful


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

k stiles said:


> keep him locked up, and you got him from petco??????? and he is wonderful


lol. thanks

Indeed, I wanted a black CT, but I saw this guy, had some color, and figured "what the heck!". Anyway, after I put him in his new tank, I think he started to show better colors, because he didn't look as good when I bought him. 8)


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG He is goregous, where did you find him at? I have been looking EVERYWHERE for a rare colored Betta.


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

I am so jealous, you have no idea. If only I knew where you lived... >_> <_< lol jk.


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

bettamama said:


> OMG He is goregous, where did you find him at? I have been looking EVERYWHERE for a rare colored Betta.





bettamama said:


> I am so jealous, you have no idea. If only I knew where you lived... >_> <_< lol jk.



lol. Is it really considered "rare"? When I went to PetCo, I just looked for a black one, and saw this, lol. 

Tell ya what, I'll buy a dark blue female and I'll breed them :-D

edit: to add, I did go to my local aquarium store today. They had 3 bettas for sale, one labeled as "black orchid" -- it barely had any blue in it. I thought that was interesting. The other 2 were just generic "Crowntail" and "doubletail" or something.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

OMG the babys will look sooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If you don't keep him locked up im going to take him. Lol, jk.

Ya hes kinda considered rare cuz its hard to find a black betta.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

1 - I'm jealous of your petstore because I'm pretty sure black orchids don't exist anywhere in KY, at least I know they don't in the city of Louisville

2 - your fish is STUNNING!!!! I want a black orchid so bad!!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think halfmoons exist in Louisville, either.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I don't think halfmoons exist in Louisville, either.


all I ever see is blue/green and red veiltails, now I'm not saying that's bad, i own a solid red VT and he's beautiful, but even the VTs I see half the time they are sick looking, Cosmo was the first unique one I found that I liked. I had an orange one years ago and he was awesome, but my sister killed him (she was only like 4 don't get mad at her) and I haven't found an orange one that compares to him. Maybe I'm just picky hahaha. The bettas I like most aren't here.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They used to get an occaisional halfmoon or doubletail at Feeders Supply but they don't anymore. I knew a woman that had a GORGEOUS blue halfmoon and she killed it by cleaning the bowl with soap, even though she was told not to.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

that's sad :-(


----------

